# TCM - Tiaro Coal



## agro (30 May 2008)

The Tiaro Coal tenements covering an area of approximately 2.200 square kilometres are located in south eastern Queensland between Maryborough and Gympie.

The TJV provides the opportunity for significant value to be created through the identification of a metallurgical coal resource.

  Key features of the Tiaro Project are as follows:

The exploration of the coalfield is at an early stage.  Drilling is not yet extensive enough to support resources estimated in accordance with the JORC code, and no commercially saleable coal has yet been discovered.  Despite this, the understanding of the geology of the measures has been significantly improved by the recent drilling campaign and new geophysical data which has become available and firm targets for further exploration have been identified.

The result of this combination of factors is the potential for large new coal resources to be discovered from known, but poorly explored intersections with the aid of geophysical data which has only recently become available.

Historical drilling has been concentrated around outcrop locations.  There is an obvious logical correlation between structural complexity and outcrop intensity, and thus the historical drilling has been skewed towards structurally complex areas.    New data provided by recent aeromagnetic and gravity surveys have revealed less complex blocks within the coalfield which are expected to provide geologically continuous coal bearing sequences


http://www.tiarocoal.com.au/coal-project.htm

*Thought i might add a thread on this company considering the fundamentals for coal in QLD*


----------



## TRUST_ME (3 June 2008)

I'm holding TCM and have made some good money. 

not sure why the stock has rallied outside of the fact it is a coal play,..but has no defined resource as yet.


----------



## Bushman (6 June 2008)

Good work Trust Me. Did you get in on the float at 20c? Whoever was on the float has made plenty in a couple of months.  You are about to make some more money today - good announcement. 

But I am with you - not sure if this rally is justified given we know nothing about the potential resource size. All they are locking in are drill targets at the moment. 

Will keep an eye on it and see if I can get in on a rebound though. Coal is hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## Spineli (6 June 2008)

EXTRACT FROM TODAY's ANN:

*Coal Portfolio Expanded*

Tiaro Coal Limited (Tiaro) advises that it has entered into a Heads of Agreement with Queensland Thermal Coal Pty Limited (QTC) with respect to four Exploration Permits for Coal (EPCA) in Queensland’s *Surat Basin*.

-->They are EPCA 1270; EPCA 1271: EPCA 1272; and EPCA 1273 (QTC Permits) and comprise a total of 902 sub-blocks covering an area of approximately *2,706 square kilometres*. QTC currently has a 100% interest in each EPCA.

The Heads of Agreement provides for:
1. the acquisition of a *50% interest in the QTC Permits*;
2. exploration and development of the QTC Permits jointly by Tiaro and
QTC; and
3. Tiaro to arrange all regulatory and administrative approvals to advance
the exploration and development of the QTC Permits.


- These new tenements are in addition to the 2200 square kilometres of tenements in Maryborough.


- See the attachment for a location of these new tenements (SURAT BASIN, SE QLD)


----------



## Spineli (6 June 2008)

Tenements (in order of acquisition) (most recent first):

*Surat Basin *(6th June) - EPCA 1270; EPCA 1271: EPCA 1272; and EPCA 1273 (QTC Permits). TCM has undertaken to acquire a 50% interest from QTC with respect to these prospective tenements. The tenements comprise an area of approximately *2,706 square kilometres* (902 sub  blocks). EPCA 1273 (as shown in the _previous post/attachment_ - is situated adjacent to Linc Energy and Arrow Energy's coal tenements.

*Bowen Basin* (28th May) - EPCA 1236, EPCA 1237 and EPCA 1261 (QTC Permits) in a recognised area that is highly prospective for new coal opportunities. TCM to acquire a 50% interest. The tenements comprise an area of approximately *3,972 square kilometres* (1,342 sub blocks)

*Maryborough Basin* (Tiaro coal project) - EPC 956, EPC 957, EPC 967, EPC 972 and 1151 comprising approximately *2,200 square kilometres* of tenements.

- With respect to the New Share Issue announcement today...that information had already been conveyed to market days earlier...so given that shares only rallied slightly, up 0.02 to $1.11 (+1.835%) on a volume of 249,109 after hitting an intra day high of $1.205, I don't think the market has fully factored in the importance of TCM's newly acquired interest (50%) in 2,706 square kilomentres of tenements in the Surat, with EPCA 1273 being adjacent to Arrow Energy and Linc Energy tenements. 

There have been 2 separate issues of shares occurring in the last month (the first - 1.5m TCM @ 0.40, 1.5m TCMO on the 13th May) and (the second - 2m TCM @ 0.80, 1m TCMO and 0.75m TCMO for placement fee).

It looks like TCM is getting the ball rolling with Queensland Thermal Coal Pty Ltd (which holds an enormous chunk of tenements in the Surat). With the announcement of 2 agreements with QTC, as well as all that $$$ from the issues, hopefully they can strike a few more agreements to develop more tenements that QTC holds.


----------

